# Rena XP-2 water flow problem



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

I just set up my new Rena XP-2, it's working well, but compared to the old Eheim 2213 the water flow seems slow. Because it's a new brand that I haven't used in the past I'm not sure what a good water flow should be on this model.

I debated between the XP-2 and XP-3, but it seemed like the XP-3 would be to much for a 30 gallon tank. The XP-2 is rated up to 75 gallons at 300 gph while the XP-3 is rated up to 175 gallons at 350 gph.

Now I know that the GPH is going to be slower once all the media are used, but I'm wondering just how much is good or bad on the XP-2. Did I get a filter than is going to under preform? Or did I put to much media into the filter? Even though I used what the instructions suggested.

Does anyone have an XP-2 that could tell me how their flow is?

Thanks,
Mike
:dancing:


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

mine has a really good output.....maybe check it with no media to see if you have a sizable difference.


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

I thought about that, but it mean's taking things apart again, taking the basket out ... maybe I'll wait until tomorrow. Something tells me the Rena doesn't have as much power as the Eheims.

Anyone using the XP-2 that can tell me how their filter works?


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

a rena xp2 does 300gph (no media) a comparable eheim would be a 2217 or 2028 (flow wise not capacity wise). What eheim model are you comparing it to?


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

I replaced a Eheim 2213 with the XP-2. Probably just me, but the XP-2 seems like the water output after it's gone through the filter is rather slow and weak compared to the Eheim 2213.

The XP-2 instructions call for the use of 4 foam pads as it's first level of filtration. That's what I used, but it just seem a bit much for the water pressure to be passing through.

I'd just like someone that has a Rena to let me know how they operate their filters. Do they go by the manufacturers instructions or do they adjust things to their own needs?

The tank is a little cloudy today, but it's not been operating for 24 hours yet and know it's going to take a while for it to get going and working.

Since this is my first Rena I really have no idea how well they work or how they work. Or what to expect.

Thanks...
 :fish: :fish:


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I use filter floss material from an art supply store (michaels in Michigan) called nu-foam and cut it to fit the baskets. It is a lot cheaper and it works at least as well as the foam (although it is not really reusable). I do use a coarse foam pad or two for the first basket to catch the big stuff to enhance the life of the rest of the media, and a pre-filter can help even more (a sponge on the hose intake) as you can easily pull it out and rinse it more often than the internal media.


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

I just posted another question about cloudy water, but wondering if there is a big difference between the Rena filters and the Eheim. Eheim has a lot of substrate and only a small foam pad. The Rena is opposite with more dependence on the foam and very little substrate.

Would the difference between the two types have a big impact on water clarity?

Mike


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

you can pack a canister any way you want, so pack the rena with more substrate and less foam if that works better for you.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have an XP2 as well and it has great flow. Haven't used the Eheim, but I know mine has good flow. Maintenance is great...just wait til I notice the flow starting to go down and wash and change media. I don't have to do anything except like every other month.


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

srook23 said:


> I have an XP2 as well and it has great flow. Haven't used the Eheim, but I know mine has good flow. Maintenance is great...just wait til I notice the flow starting to go down and wash and change media. I don't have to do anything except like every other month.


What do you have your XP-2 set up with? I used what the instructions suggested; 2-30 hole foam pads, 2-20 hole foam pads, ceramic rings, stars and the micro-filter pad.

Last night I took everything apart, cleaned it out, checked the impeller and put it all back together. It's working better, but still not the water pressure that my Eheim 2213 had.

I'm wondering if the XP-2 just doesn't have the power to work well if it's heavy on media.
:-? :-?


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

I have 2-20 PPM pads, 2-30PPM pads, all stars in bio, bag of charcoal, and floss pad.

I have everything you have, but mine has real good flow. I have a 55 gallon and it pumps out enough water that if the water is down in the tank it can spray water from the spray bar and hit the front glass of the aquarium.


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

If you're getting that much water flow out of an XP-2 then something has to be wrong. I'm not getting anything that would be 1/2 that strong.

Does yours keep up with the by products from the cichlids?

Mike opcorn:


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

my xp2 has flow much like srook23's and I have piles of cichlids in that tank.


----------



## Brandrcm (Feb 25, 2008)

Mine is much like srooks23 as well in a 72gal.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

atomicluck said:


> If you're getting that much water flow out of an XP-2 then something has to be wrong. I'm not getting anything that would be 1/2 that strong.
> 
> Does yours keep up with the by products from the cichlids?
> 
> Mike opcorn:


I have 13 cichlids in the tank right now...had 14 until yesterday when my yellow lab got killed off. I also have 6 silver dollars.

The filter keeps up just fine and has tons of flow with all the suggested media in it.

Most of my africans are either full grown or 3/4 grown. I only have a few small ones...maybe like 2 of them are under 3".


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I never had a problem with flow when I used my XP-2. I always used the sponges first then i used some filter floss in the second basket. Worked really well with clarity. Is there any gurgling noise when your filter operates?


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

I dont understand what could be wrong with your filter. In my opinion renas work really well.


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

I wish I knew. Today the water flow has nearly stopped. I had to clean it out this morning again and that's the 2nd time in two days. It's just not working anything like the Eheim I had to replace. Even called tech support at Dr. Fosters and they don't have a clue. Know one of the techies personally so they are just as in the dark as I am to what's wrong. Think I might have drawn the lemon in the pile???

To make matters worse all my cichlids are starting to show signs of stress. The tank set up hasn't changed in years so it's not a fight over territory from a change in rock placement. Yet, they are all now fighting to stay at one end of the tank and the fight marks are showing. The only thing that has changed is the filter.
:-? :-? :-?


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

U must have gotten a lemon.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I think you have a lemon too. Take it back and get a new one!


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

Tomorrow I'm taking off the XP-2 and putting on my old emergency HOB filter while I wait for a new Eheim to arrive. Something seriously is going on and I'm afraid I'll lose my fish in the mean time.

All the fish are now showing MAJOR signs of stress. The stress is also making them fight and they have never done that in 8 years. The tank gets cloudier and slimier with each passing hour. Since nothing has changed in my tank except the filter .... my lemon is doing some damage I hope I can repair.

:roll: :roll:


----------



## jschall (Apr 2, 2009)

That has to be a defective filter. I could not be happier with my XP3.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Perform freguent water changes until your new filter arrives. That will keep the water fresh and hopefully the stress down.


----------



## atomicluck (Mar 26, 2009)

Timkat4867 said:


> Perform freguent water changes until your new filter arrives. That will keep the water fresh and hopefully the stress down.


Exactly. But, since I travel for a living I have to be gone from Friday to the following Thursday and crossing my fingers that things will be okay while I'm gone.

I do have one question and it's not exactly related to the subject, rather about the forum. How do people get a quote or a separate box inside their replies?

Mike


----------



## Aura (Oct 29, 2005)

Atomicluck, if you removed one filter and replaced it with a brand new one, then your tank is probably going through a new cycle because you eliminated most of your much needed bacteria. This might be at least part of the reason why your water is becoming cloudy.

I have five XP filters and all of them have very good flow. If yours is clogging up that fast, then something is wrong with your filter or your tank must be incredibly dirty. 



atomicluck said:


> I do have one question and it's not exactly related to the subject, rather about the forum. How do people get a quote or a separate box inside their replies?


To do it this way, you click on that little quote button at the top of the post you want to quote, or...



> I do have one question and it's not exactly related to the subject, rather about the forum. How do people get a quote or a separate box inside their replies?


 to do it this way, you just copy and paste between the Quote tags at the top of your reply box.

It looks like you did it properly in your post, so check at the bottom of the reply box and make sure you do not have the BBCode disabled. :thumb:


----------

